# 5D Mark III - Bugatti Veyron and other challenging test subjects



## jcs (Mar 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/qkFmhKoUEv4

Bugatti Veyron grills and fine details, fine patterned clothing, brick walls/ground, wide angle but still sharp. Watch in 1080p full screen to prevent aliasing.


----------



## DramaticIrony (Mar 24, 2012)

Great sharpness in the video


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 27, 2012)

jcs said:


> http://youtu.be/qkFmhKoUEv4
> 
> Bugatti Veyron grills and fine details, fine patterned clothing, brick walls/ground, wide angle but still sharp. Watch in 1080p full screen to prevent aliasing.



looks better than any of the other videos I've seen

part of me thinks they still tend to smooth away fine details in areas where the detail contrast is not extreme though, that could be fixable in firmware though


----------



## jcs (Mar 27, 2012)

Definitely room for compression improvement. For I-only I was able to get ~85Mbps: Canon 5D Mark III - I-Only compared to IPB

However, the extra data is mostly noise and artifacts. Doesn't look any sharper than IPB (~30Mbps for similar clip).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 27, 2012)

jcs said:


> Definitely room for compression improvement. For I-only I was able to get ~85Mbps: Canon 5D Mark III - I-Only compared to IPB
> 
> However, the extra data is mostly noise and artifacts. Doesn't look any sharper than IPB (~30Mbps for similar clip).



If anything, the IPB seems just a trace sharper. 
Doesn't handle fine details in grass and so on like a C300.
I wonder if they can/will add a copped mode where they do 2x2 sampling like the C300 and maybe don't have to do as much AA softening?


----------



## broseph (Apr 4, 2012)

jcs said:


> http://youtu.be/qkFmhKoUEv4
> 
> Bugatti Veyron grills and fine details, fine patterned clothing, brick walls/ground, wide angle but still sharp. Watch in 1080p full screen to prevent aliasing.



Wow, way improved from the mark ii no aliasing or moire


----------



## Ryan2tawfiq (Jan 28, 2020)

jcs said:


> Bugatti Veyron best propane grills and fine details, fine patterned clothing, brick walls/ground, wide angle but still sharp. Watch in 1080p full screen to prevent aliasing.


Who makes the best outdoor gas grill?


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 23, 2020)

Looked great to me.

I can't believe the parents were letting their brats lean against the Bugatti. WTH idiots?


----------



## bbb34 (Feb 25, 2020)

@Bert63, It's just a car. And not even a beautiful one.


----------



## Bert63 (Feb 25, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> @Bert63, It's just a car. And not even a beautiful one.




And definitely not theirs.

I was raised differently I guess.


----------

